# Installing a LogiLink Adapter



## Lumpine (Aug 13, 2011)

A while ago I got an old Wacom GD1212R graphic tablet. I know it worked on my old PC and wanted to install it on my MacBook Pro. So I ordered a LogiLink AU0002B USB to Serial Adapter cause the wacom has a serial plug. I already installed a driver for the wacom, so I only needed to install drivers for the adapter, which I got on a Mini-CD with the adapter. I installed the driver on there several times, it always said 'installation successful' and 'restart to finish installation' but after restarting nothing happened and the adapter still doesn't work. 
You might be able to tell that I'm not a computer geek and don't really have a clue about super complicated computer language. I still hope anyone here could help me!


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 13, 2011)

You know that this is a real project, with lots of configurations of hardware/software that will frustrate you, and you may need some luck to get the old tablet to work with your new Mac.

I searched around for a while, and I think that you won't get the wacom software to work with usb to serial adapter. Tablet Magic software may be a better choice.
http://www.thinkyhead.com/tabletmagic/
Then, you need to do more research to find out if you have a supported chipset in your USB to Serial adapter. Some simply won't work with the wacom at all, even if the software is all working.
So, you might need to try another brand of adapter, if your logilink still doesn't talk to the Wacom - but I hope it does work with the Tablet Magic app.


----------



## Lumpine (Aug 13, 2011)

the tabletmagic app is the one I installed already! my only problem is the adapter. on the cd I got with it are several different drivers for all the different operating systems and naturally I installed the mac os x one.. and the installation seemed to work, only that the connection between mac and wacom still isn't there. Do you think the adapter wasn't good enough? if so, which one should I be using instead?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 13, 2011)

the only guidance that I can give you is to repeat what I already said:
If the chipset in the serial to USB adapter does not allow you to 'see' the tablet, then you will need to try a different brand of adapter.
Keyspan, or Iogear, maybe Belkin - one of those might work.
One of those brands should work.
It's not that your present adapter isn't "good enough", but that the built-in chipset in the adapter is not compatible with the comm chip in the Wacom tablet.
Or, you're just on a fool's errand, and you won't get this to work on a Mac.
You said that you had it working on an older PC. I see reports where people using newer PCs with Windows 7 couldn't get the older Wacom tablets with serial connection to work, but, of course, that is sometimes a 64-bit driver issue, which is its own puzzle on Windows.

Or, you can try googling to a site that might have more direct answers for you...

Here's a Wacom support article that talks about the challenges of using serial devices on OS X, and additionally, that tablets add to that challenge, as tablets use a non-standard connection protocol.
http://ftp.wacom.com/faqs/view.php?id=185


----------



## Lumpine (Aug 14, 2011)

okay. well thank you, you really helped!


----------

